# Black Beetle (Young Justice TV) Vs Monkey D. Luffy & Natsu Dragoneel



## Warlordgab (Mar 12, 2015)

One of the most badass characters of the Young Justice tvshow fights two popular shonen heroes



*VS*




*Location:* Dressrosa
*Distance:* 100m
*Knowledge:* None
*Mindset:* IC
*Conditions:*
- Postimeskip Luffy + Strong World
- 2nd Postimeskip Natsu
- Speed Equalized

My last  wasn't really good, But I hope this one does better


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 12, 2015)

What's his stats? Black Beatles'?


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 12, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> What's his stats? Black Beatles'?



He curbstomped a Team consisting of Superboy, Wonder girl, Lagoon Boy, Bumblebee, Robin (Tim Drake) and Batgirl (Barbara Gordon); he one-shotted Apache Chief; and traded blows with Mongul!

His armor can form a plethora of weapons: Plasma Canons, Sonic Cannons, Chest Laser, electrodes, staple gun, scythe blades. His armor also has a jetpack for high-speed flight. And did I mention it self-regenerates?


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 12, 2015)

I have no idea, how strong any of those people are. o.o;


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't know what the yield of the explosion was that destroyed the young justice mountain base, but Blue Beetle's computer or whatever on his back said he would survive the explosion, obviously black beetle would get scaling from that


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 12, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> I don't know what the yield of the explosion was that destroyed the young justice mountain base, but Blue Beetle's computer or whatever on his back said he would survive the explosion, obviously black beetle would get scaling from that



It was said to be similiar to the bomb that destroyed Malina Island:


----------



## King Kakarot (Mar 12, 2015)

Black Beetle could tag impulse who can move at relativistic speeds


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 13, 2015)

King Kakarot said:


> Black Beetle could tag impulse who can move at relativistic speeds



Speed is equalized  

Besides Black Beetle have one critical weakness; every scarab is vulnerable to magic 

So Natsu might flame roar at Black Beetle and then Luffy Elephant gatlings his ass


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 13, 2015)

Just you tubed clips Jesus Christ, BB is a beast. He pulled a deathstrokeJLA feat. Is basically bluebeetle' superior, and if he trades punches with Mongul for sure he has wonder woman strike power as base, not to mention having the durability and stamina to withstand being hit by him in the first place.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 13, 2015)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Just you tubed clips Jesus Christ, BB is a beast. He pulled a deathstrokeJLA feat. Is basically bluebeetle' superior, and if he trades punches with Mongul for sure he has wonder woman strike power as base, not to mention having the durability and stamina to withstand being hit by him in the first place.



Badass! 

And unlike Deathstroke, he did manage to overpower every opponent he had (except for Mongul and maybe Green Beetle)

I think we can powerscale Mongul to Supes, since he implied to be as powerful as kryptionians and Supes was KOed by this:  and then we can scale BB to Mongul.

Since BB and Mongul could trade blows but they couldn't KO their foe, I think their striking strength should be High end City level+ or PJ+

This guy should have his own OBD profile


----------



## Hamaru (Mar 13, 2015)

The real question is this...will Natsu be fighting to keep his friends safe? If not, Black Beetle wins. If yes, then Natsu wins by Fairy Tail rules.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 13, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> The real question is this...will Natsu be fighting to keep his friends safe? If not, Black Beetle wins. If yes, then Natsu wins by Fairy Tail rules.



That's why I'm using Post-Tartarus Natsu; you know, the guy who melted an entire stadium and one-shotted Bluenote without using the "power of friendship" 

BTW Nice Avatar


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 13, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> The real question is this...will Natsu be fighting to keep his friends safe? If not, Black Beetle wins. If yes, then Natsu wins by Fairy Tail rules.



Huge deciding factor.

BTW...Natsu trashing Blue note tho...


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 15, 2015)

Post-tartarus Natsu has a decent DC without being nakama-powered

But since this is something too deep for people to understand, what about this: The Reach is kinapping the weaker nakama of both characters (Nami, Ussop, Lucy, Happy); Luffy and Natsu show up to stop them and then they face the blood kinght of the reach, Black Beetle himself

How would it go?


----------



## xlab3000 (Mar 16, 2015)

Doesn't BB get stomped? He couldn't stop Mongul and he was about to get whooped by a fake Deathstroke and Tigress (Artemis).


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 16, 2015)

post tartarus natsu has a feat who should suffice just fine as matter for small city powerscalling
which is casually one shotting an enemy that needed a small city tecnique to be put down while on a weaker version


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 16, 2015)

Something of note, Superman was knocked clean out by the bomb. Wondy and the team thought he was dead. If BlackBeetle's scarab said he could survive it, that's fine, but that doesn't necessarily apply to his durability.

But assuming his durability isn't too far off, he should be able to hang with them, and I don't remember much but isn't he really versatile?

As for speed, scaling anyone off of a Flash is a bit tenuous. Speed is equal anyway, jsut figured I should throw that out there


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 17, 2015)

xlab3000 said:


> Doesn't BB get stomped? He couldn't stop Mongul and he was about to get whooped by a fake Deathstroke and Tigress (Artemis).



Probably PIS. BB matched Mongul's strength and Mongul >>>> Artemis and fake Deathstroke



iwandesu said:


> post tartarus natsu has a feat who should suffice just fine as matter for small city powerscalling
> which is casually one shotting an enemy that needed a small city tecnique to be put down while on a weaker version



That's why I wanted to use him; and if he's small city level in base he'll probably be City level by using LFD mode or Dragon Force



Tacocat said:


> Something of note, Superman was knocked clean out by the bomb. Wondy and the team thought he was dead. If BlackBeetle's scarab said he could survive it, that's fine, but that doesn't necessarily apply to his durability.
> 
> But assuming his durability isn't too far off, he should be able to hang with them, and I don't remember much but isn't he really versatile?



He is versatile! He's not only strong, he also has a lot weapons (his cannons and his blades) and his scarab probably suggest counter-measures against enemies after analyzing them

As for his durability, I was powerscaling him to Mongul as well; Mongul is often portrayed as someone slighty weaker than Supes. Since Mongul wasn't able to defeat BB and he himself claimed to be physically equal to kryptonians, BB stats should be close to Supes


----------



## Foxve (Mar 19, 2015)

If we're talking bout the BB from young justice only ( non-comic version), i'd say ether of the other two solo. It should be noted that its been stated multiple times that magic tends to have a "super-effective" effect on beetles. 

As for Luffy, pre-timeskip would have been somewhat better. Post-timeskip makes BB his bitch with a storm of red hawks.......


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 20, 2015)

Foxve said:


> If we're talking bout the BB from young justice only ( non-comic version), i'd say ether of the other two solo. It should be noted that its been stated multiple times that magic tends to have a "super-effective" effect on beetles.
> 
> As for Luffy, pre-timeskip would have been somewhat better. Post-timeskip makes BB his bitch with a storm of red hawks.......



You're underestimating BB

Scarab calced that it could survive this  and even you try to disregard this, he fought Mongul and they were relatively even; Mongul implied to be in the same ballpark that Kryptonians, 

So despite being a Luffy fan, I know even post-timeskip Luffy doesn't enough power to put BB down; that's why I gave him backup (Natsu)

But I do agree with you on this; magic is "super-effective" on beeltes


----------



## Foxve (Mar 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> You're underestimating BB
> 
> Scarab calced that it could survive this  and even you try to disregard this, he fought Mongul and they were relatively even; Mongul implied to be in the same ballpark that Kryptonians,
> 
> ...



I have seen both seasons of YJ and while BB is impressive, he's not beating ether of them. Natsu wins due to the magic factor and Luffy haki based attacks (as well as a few non haki based ones), wreck BB. 

I can just see his scarb disintegrating from that red hawk that Luffy used on Hody Jones...


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 21, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Natsu wins due to the magic factor and Luffy haki based attacks (as well as a few non haki based ones), wreck BB.
> 
> I can just see his scarb disintegrating from that red hawk that Luffy used on Hody Jones...



I can't argue Natsu can weaken BB because of his DS magic

But, even though Luffy's Red Hawk was Awesome, I still can't see how a City level attack can "disintegrate" someone with Small island durability


----------



## Foxve (Mar 21, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> I can't argue Natsu can weaken BB because of his DS magic
> 
> But, even though Luffy's Red Hawk was Awesome, I still can't see how a City level attack can "disintegrate" someone with Small island durability



The flames that came out of Hody Jones' back could be argued to be somewhat  "magical" seeing as they have a unscientific origin ( hell it happened underwater). I don't see the scarb staying intact after having those go through it. It is on BB's back......


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 21, 2015)

It's not specifically magic unless it's stated to be


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 22, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's not specifically magic unless it's stated to be



Thanks for clearing that up 

In fact I prefer to compare DF powers (and those random abilities coming from nowhere) to comicbook mutant powers


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2015)

I think part of what's important is the source of the powers.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 22, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's not specifically magic unless it's stated to be



I get that hince the ". I mostly mean BB getting hit by it in the chest and having the flames come out through his back and through the scarb would more than likely cause it to disintegrate or something. Even if that some how doesn't put BB down (he'll definitely feel like hell after just one), he's not taking out luffy. He's taken more than BB's been shown to dish out. Add in his CoO and CoA and Luffy's not losing this.....


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2015)

The thing is with Haki is that no matter what Luffy's done he's going to scale to the same things or get the same feats so CoA is useless for anything other than hitting logia types here and CoO is extremely inconsistent and Luffy doesn't have many feats with it. If BB is on a higher level of "city level" than Luffy and is able to react to him he's not going to lose here.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 22, 2015)

He's not conclusively on a higher level. Superman, the dude he _might_ scale from, was KO'd and nearly died from that single digit gigaton explosion.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 22, 2015)

Itachi ices all three of these jabronies.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 22, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The thing is with Haki is that no matter what Luffy's done he's going to scale to the same things or get the same feats so CoA is useless for anything other than hitting logia types here and CoO is extremely inconsistent and Luffy doesn't have many feats with it. If BB is on a higher level of "city level" than Luffy and is able to react to him he's not going to lose here.



He used CoA to completely block one of hody's kicks (not that he'll need it) and his CoO will tell him if he's got to dodge something ( he more than likely won't need this ether).

I have seen every episode of YJ and I can pretty much confirm that BB doesn't have what takes to beat Luffy.......


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm not necessarily saying he does, just that Haki isn't doing really much of anything.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 22, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> Superman, the dude he _might_ scale from, was KO'd and nearly died from that single digit gigaton explosion.



Well, "nearly died" is clearly an exaggeration if you pay attention to the scene; he was KOed but he survived without a single scratch. Why Wonder Woman checked for his breathing? Because right after the explosion Supes fell in the water unconscious and it's stated several times during the series that YJ!Kriptonians _need to breath air_


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 22, 2015)

Okay, I've misremembered. But it's clearly an exaggeration that he should be decisively above Luffy's paygrade given Superman _was_ still KO'd by that explosion, especially when you consider that that calc was based on cloud KE with little collateral to the actual island.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 22, 2015)

Albeit, there _was_ a hell of a lot of smoke and fire. Though, that's also what made it difficult to see what actually was destroyed.

Edit: Also, I'm pretty certain Mike low-balled the scaling


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 25, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> Albeit, there _was_ a hell of a lot of smoke and fire. Though, that's also what made it difficult to see what actually was destroyed.
> 
> Edit: Also, I'm pretty certain Mike low-balled the scaling





Tacocat said:


> Okay, I've misremembered. But it's clearly an exaggeration that he should be decisively above Luffy's paygrade given Superman _was_ still KO'd by that explosion, especially when you consider that that calc was based on cloud KE with little collateral to the actual island.



Low-balled scaling, undeterminated amount of destruction; should we disregard the feat then!? I think that would be unfair


----------

